
Run Julia in the browser - yarapavan
https://juliabox.com/
======
yarapavan
Architecture doc -
[https://github.com/JuliaCloud/JuliaBox/blob/master/docs/Arch...](https://github.com/JuliaCloud/JuliaBox/blob/master/docs/Architecture.md)

Installation doc -
[https://github.com/JuliaCloud/JuliaBox/blob/master/docs/INST...](https://github.com/JuliaCloud/JuliaBox/blob/master/docs/INSTALL.MD)

~~~
digikata
Thank you for generating a separate, and nicely written Architecture doc! It's
more often the information I want from a project before all getting into the
install/run/admin mechanics.

